# raising friendly goats



## AdrieeC (Jul 6, 2010)

I just got my first two goats last weekend, and they seem to be doing well, but only one is very friendly, and the other doest want anything to do with us. I have offered both of them treats...apple, orange, and banana pieces, which they would not eat and I ended up giving to the chickens. I have also tried peanut butter. They don't seem to care about the hay but like the minerals and foraging in the yard....lots of weeds, brambles, bushes, and overgrowth thats coming through the wire fence on the east and west side where we have no neighbors. 

How can I get them to be more friendly, and how can I get them used to being led around with a collar and lead?


----------



## tiffanyh (Jul 6, 2010)

Im fighting the same losing battle over here- but I do know that animal crackers work great for treats!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't worry they will warm up to you.

what ages are they? and genders?


----------



## AdrieeC (Jul 6, 2010)

They are 3 month old buck twins. I am still looking for does...

I have to keep bucks because no one close by offers breeding services....

I still want them to be friendly.


----------



## mully (Jul 6, 2010)

Love takes time, especially in the animal world ...you have only had them a short time so be patient and they will come around. Get a few ginger snap cookies and they will love you forever... Good Luck !!


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 6, 2010)

I, too, believe they will warm up over time.   Raisens are another treat that you might try for bribery.

Just sit near them and eat lunch.  Or, work near them ... don't try to grab at them or 'force' pet them.   Let them come to you... it could take a couple of weeks.   (My first two Nigi girls were two months old when I got them and wouldn't let me near them.  It took me over a week to win the heart of the one and almost a full two weeks to win the other.)  Never chase or trap a goat.  When they do start to move toward you just ignore them at first; let them sniff you and eventually nibble on you or try to climb on you - let them.  You can break those bad habits easily later... you want them to want to be with you right now.  

When you do reach for them to pet them do it slowly and not on their heads.  Try to scratch the bottom of their neck at the shoulders (on top of the goats back)... most goats love that; or between their front legs.  When you do get to actually touch them just do it for a moment and then stop and let them be for a few minutes.   Their natural curiosity will usually keep them close and coming back once they've gotten that far.

Good luck.. don't give up and don't get frustrated.   Lots of patience and time and pretty soon you will have to stop them from climbing on you!


----------



## glenolam (Jul 7, 2010)

AdrieeC said:
			
		

> How can I get them to be more friendly, and how can I get them used to being led around with a collar and lead?


Time, Time and more time.  They will get used to you.  The buck who's not as receptive to you may always be that way.  He'll get better, but it might just be that he doesn't care as much for affection.

Read this to find ideas on how to train your goat to lead on a collar.

Have fun!


----------



## warthog (Jul 7, 2010)

As everyone says time is what's needed, but that is their time not yours.

It will happen, just be patient.  Once they get used to you, they will always be there for their cuddles and treats.


----------



## AdrieeC (Jul 8, 2010)

Stan and Sam, I have decided to call them. Stan is the friendly one, today while he was getting his loven's his brother Sam laid down behind him, so I started petting down Stan's back all the way, letting my hand come closer and closer to Sam's side. I let him sniff me if he wanted too,  and eventually I got to pet Sam... YAY a small victory. I did pet him about 4 times in 20 minutes, a few strokes at a time... I am so glad. Thank you all for your suggestions and encouragement.


----------



## 4hmama (Jul 8, 2010)

Time, time and more time.  It also helps if you have them in a small space where they are almost forced to interact with you and can't run away.  I bought some adult does that weren't handled and they came around.  It took about a year, but we can pet and handle them now.  Don't know where you are, but I have a few doelings for sale....


----------



## glenolam (Jul 9, 2010)

You'll get there! Now go find some does!


----------



## peachick (Jul 30, 2010)

I was asking the same question when I got my first two.
the one thing that sped up the taming process in practically one day was.........corn chips.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 30, 2010)

Give it time...and RAISINS!!!  They love them....Thats how I trained my girls....they love them...and yes....go get does...that will put a smile on his face!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

bucks will be agressive when hey get older no matter how great you train them... 

you train goats pretty much just like dogs. my girls are learning to pack and harness and i got them when they were older so i had a little harder a time then you do with kids. 

my girls LOVE RAISINS!!! my aunt bought me a huge 4pound box of them! like i said, just like a dog. goats are sneaky and you gotta teach them that YOU are the herd king/queen. they jump on you, put your knee up or put your hand out flat against there head and push them down saying "NO" very firmly. 

goats are smarter then dogs though and you'd be suprised how quick they can learn. which also means you gotta be quick to break bad habits.

hope i helped!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 7, 2011)

You didn't mention what breed of goat, but if this is a large breed be careful feeding them out of your hands and petting them all the time. Males can get very aggresive, spoiled males can be dangerous and make it very difficult for you to work in the barn and field when you are in there.

Does are a much better choice for taming and petting.  This doesn't mean your bucks shouldn't be used to you being around them and caught and led on a lead, Just some of them can really start enjoying all that scratching and hand feeding and get really bossy.


----------



## julieq (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had better luck with goats that were a bit standoffish by keeping them in a smaller area also.  And it does help to have them in the same pen with a friendly goat!  Keep working with them.


----------



## LadyNai (Jan 11, 2011)

This is what did puzzle me when I moved back with the parents. 

Mom and Dad had a Boer buck, a pretty thing as Boer's go but the most obnoxious aggressive thing.   (Mom named him William H. Buckley but my cousin and I nicknamed him Butthead, which stuck)   Once he got his job done he became brats.   Parents' theory?   Too many NICE animals to put up with a meanie

However, NONE of the bucks when I was a kid were like that.   I could feed them, etc even as a child.   We even had a bottle baby that wanted to climb on our lap and cuddle!   So not all bucks are aggressive, it's much like roosters, different personalities!

As far as taming?   Bribery works, but don't overdo it.   And if you're the one feeding and watering them they'll learn to love you pretty fast.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 11, 2011)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> bucks will be agressive when hey get older no matter how great you train them...


Sorry ohiogoatgirl...I respectfully disagree.  Not all bucks will be agressive. The time frame you most have to concern yourself is when they are in rut and completely insane and have one thing and one thing only on their minds.  During rut they are flooded with hormones and literally got thru physical changes to get the job done.  They lose condition, get all oil, etc etc.  You must be aware of their rut and fed them a little more and make sure he knows your the goat boss.   And dont have big exspectations on his behavoir during that time..Run in change water and feed..and leave him be.  Thats when they are risky..cuz they have a determination to bred..and nothing else.  

But I disagree that all bucks are agressive.  All goats are indivduals and some can be dangerous and agressive...but not all.  Not in my expirence.

Good luck!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 11, 2011)

I won't own a buck I didn't bottle raise / train 'my way' ever again.

The only 2 bucks who've done damage here / offered to hurt us or another animal were dam-raised and had horns.

All of the dairy and boer bucks we've hand reared were fine....you still  have to watch them in rut of course, but they didn't just ram things at the sight of me or go tear down a door when they didn't get their way.

However, I do believe it's got a lot to do w/ ea. goats individual temperament.  Some are more aggressive / dominant than others.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 11, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> ohiogoatgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.  My 4-yr-old Nubian buck is the sweetest guy ever, even when he's in full rut.  He still wants to walk up and give me kisses and doesn't understand why I'm trying to avoid him - b/c he STINKS!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting buck opinions....Here is what I think:
I have 4 bucks, none were bottle raised.  They were all dam raised but handled as babies.  The oldest is almost 3 and they are as nice as can be.  I have 16 girls and use all of of my bucks for breeding.  They have never offered to be nasty or aggressive.  We usually work with them by using grain as a treat - ie: getting them from buck to breeding pen, etc.  We don't ask much from them because they do smell bad - but they have never challenged any person that has been around them. 

A friend of mine had a nubian buck and he would 'challenge' her by pushing on her.  Not knowing what was going on, she would push back and thought it was 'play'.  Needless to say the buck went 'down the road' because he got too aggressive to handle.  

My opinion: People need to understand goat behavior and that buck's 'play' can be a precurser to aggression.  They can be pre-disposed to being more aggressive by genetics, but the problem can be compounded by outside factors also.


----------



## peachick (Jan 11, 2011)

My Buck is also very sweet.  Even during breeding season  I could love and hug on him  (and yes  he stunk!).
He was not bottle raised.  I got him at 12 weeks old and spent a lot of time with him.

Hes never been aggressive but some times when I'm lovin on him with scratches and body rubs he gets playful.  When he wants to play he will lower his head  and push gently on my leg.  I will generally walk away from him when he tries this.  However a few times when he didn't get the message  I charge at him and stomp a foot.  This makes him lock up a fall over (fainting goat).  I have only needed to do that a couple times  and we are still friends afterwards.


----------

